# No sound



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

All the volumes are up ... but yet I'm getting no sounds from pandora... notifications.. nothing. Is there some hidden mute button somewhere?

*edit* rebooting brought it back...


----------



## bclaff (Feb 7, 2012)

If it happens again, try an app named SoundAbout.


----------

